# Beethoven Romanze for Violin,pus 50...help!!!



## Loki172 (Apr 17, 2009)

HI there everyone,

I have just started playing this piece, and I have to peform it next week for an exam. I was wondering if anyone had played the piece, or knows it, and could give me any advice on it? I think that i will be able to play it, but I need help with the musciality, How fast should it go, because I am struggling with the demi-semi's? Anything will be really useful. (oh, I am 15, btw, if that makes a difference..)
I am sorry if this is posted in the wrong place; I am new here and don't know where t post...
Thanks for all help!


----------

